# Where to Deduct Auto Loan Interest on Schedule C



## MikeZ (Mar 2, 2020)

Hi. I have a couple questions.

1) I'm using FreeTaxUSA to prepare taxes for 2020. I'm using the standard mileage deduction. Auto loan interest related to business is separately deductible even with the standard mileage method. When I enter this into the appropriate field on their site, it combines it on line 9 of Schedule C with the standard mileage deduction. Their customer support person said that's where it's supposed to go. This almost makes sense to me if I was using the actual expense method. 

When I research this online, I keep finding comments that it should go on line 16b. This includes Stride and Intuit (Turbo Tax) web pages.

I can't change how their software works. I have the option of either leaving it on line 9 or manually entering it in Part V. Is it okay to leave this on line 9? It almost makes it look like I'm calculating the standard mileage deduction incorrectly. I don't want to be flagged for audit. Maybe I should just make a manual entry under Part V since they won't let me add it to 16b?


2) I'm wondering how most people list the fees under Part V. Right now I have a separate entry for each as follows:
1) LYFT PLATFORM FEES $XXX
2) LYFT SERVICE FEES $XXX
3) LYFT THIRD-PARTY FEES $XXX
4) UBER SERVICE FEES $XXX
5) UBER BOOKING FEES $XXX

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Disclosure- I am not a tax professional. However, having read the instructions for Schedule C from the IRS, (https://www.irs.gov/pub/irs-pdf/i1040sc.pdf)(page 8) and looked at the form, I would manually enter the business related percentage of the interest on Line 16b. I would also suggest that you PM @UberTaxPro on these boards. He might see this thread and answer as well.
Good luck.


----------

